# Fraser Island 1-7 Sep 07



## Jimny (May 10, 2007)

Hi all, just got back from Fraser.
Got some good sized whiting on the Western side of Fraser drifting South from Kingfisher Bay resort (can ya see the bigun?):








Pumped some yabbies and caught them on the rising tide.
Saw some great sites like a pod of dolphins only meters away and some big stingrays spooked by the kayak. One of the more interesting sites was a dingo having an extra treat of beef from a carcas of a cow that must have drowned in the Gympie floods a couple of weeks previously and drifted over to the island:








I finished my fishing exploits by taking the kayak across the length of Lake McKenzie and giving it a good rinse at the same time. The little specks in the distance are the people/tourists in the main access area of the lake:








A rare sight, my car was the only one at Eli Creek on this day but then everyone else must have got wind (pun) of the weather on the way (I thought about taking the kayak up Eli ):








Bad weather in the end but a great trip in all. In fact the rain was great to wash the salt off!


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

Ivanbo said:


> Hi all, just got back from Fraser.Bad weather in the end but a great trip in all.


good one Ivan......any trip to "the" island is a Hoot 8) 
must not be any tiger sharks in the bay...that beast would have been in the water for quite a few days :shock:


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Great report Ivan.
Frasers a very nice place, good feed of whiting there.

No one at Eli creek. :shock: ....never seen that before.


----------

